# Uber Driver attacked by pax. Taco Bell 2.0



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

from facebook




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1016912168385236



oh.........I would have gotten out and started punishing him


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Where did this occur? Were any charges filed?

I hope the guy who attacked the driver is in jail right now


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

EDIT: My thread was merged and closed reg. same subject matter, some members on the thread were discussing debating stereotypes involving the race, age and socio-economic background of the assaulter.

Link posted for clarity of my comment: https://uberpeople.net/threads/yet-another-assault-on-an-uber-driver-augusta-ga.63665/

If people want to categorize me, I give you permission to use the term Euro-American. I am not white.
_________________________________________________________________
All aggressive Uber passengers and drivers should be put on a reality TV show like Big Brother. Wouldn't it be fascinating to see how these dysfunctional people would react to each other and various challenges?

Furthermore, they should be required to fight each other or have some random violence or aggressive act performed to them.

Afterwards they get a talkin to by Dr. Drew and Dr. Phil. Heck lets throw Ellen and Oprah in the mix as well.
Finally, whomever they harmed IRL gets to confront the groveling humiliated turds factories that they truly are.

I bet Mr. Tacobell & Ms. Doctor neuro surgeon get it on and have huge relationship blow out fights.

Instead of Big Brother the show would be called Uber Goobers.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

It's the new uber tip. Two rights and a left.


----------



## cleve216land (Sep 12, 2015)

You get what you drive for.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> from facebook
> 
> oh.........I would have gotten out and started punishing him


Do you know the camera make and model? I have a dashcam facing front of car but can't find a decent low light in-car cam.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Jimmeeee!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberGNVPartner said:


> Do you know the camera make and model? I have a dashcam facing front of car but can't find a decent low light in-car cam.


sorry no, but looks like we all should invest in getting one. You never know.....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberPartnerDennis said:


> Where did this occur? Were any charges filed?
> 
> I hope the guy who attacked the driver is in jail right now


Im still trying to find more information.
Looks like the guy started to touch him weirdly before he started to punch him. These are signs. Be safe out there


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Reddit post

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/uberdrivers/comments/47zj8u

Facebook post
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1016912168385236&id=100001993860621&_rdr

Camera used
https://www.google.com/search?q=fal...d_JrLAhVLkx4KHfFOA7cQ_AUIBygB&biw=600&bih=960


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

McLovin said:


> It's the new uber tip. Two rights and a left.


Lmao


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

UberGNVPartner said:


> Do you know the camera make and model? I have a dashcam facing front of car but can't find a decent low light in-car cam.


pretty sure it's the falconzero F360HD. That's the cam I have and it has night vision. only problem is I wish the 2 cameras had a wider angle.

I got it for $100 on groupon, but it's regularly on sale on newegg and other sites for around $105-110

http://falconzero.com/


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^
Yeah right.
Don't ruin your manicure.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

sicky said:


> pretty sure it's the falconzero F360HD. That's the cam I have and it has night vision. only problem is I wish the 2 cameras had a wider angle.
> 
> I got it for $100 for a groupon, but it's regularly on sale on newegg and other sites for around $105-110
> 
> http://falconzero.com/


Wish I could have bought one of those instead of the one I have...the falcon covers my onstar buttons meaning I lose access to the emergency button which has saved my bacon one time already


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberGNVPartner said:


> Do you know the camera make and model? I have a dashcam facing front of car but can't find a decent low light in-car cam.


There's an Uber driver on Youtube that has done a lot of cam reviews.... can't remember the name, but just recently he did a review on a cam that he really liked for low light. 
He also gives the makes and models of all the cams he reviews. 
Pretty good gig for him because he's making some bux off of his Youtube channel through the provided links.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Does anybody know the background to why this passenger was so angry? It appears that the driver brought him to the correct destination, but possibly didn't stop quickly enough. 

However, there was clearly some sort of verbal altercation before the actual violence. I would love to see that part of the video to have a clearer picture of this incident.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

sicky said:


> Does anybody know the background to why this passenger was so angry? It appears that the driver brought him to the correct destination, but possibly didn't stop quickly enough.
> 
> However, there was clearly some sort of verbal altercation before the actual violence. I would love to see that part of the video to have a clearer picture of this incident.


she was on a lyft line and demanded an extra stop and was told he couldnt oblige. When she heard this she got angry and threatened him with a bad review...she was asked to get out and refused to do so


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Time to invest in a Taser.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Frigging savages....


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Eh


UberPartnerDennis said:


> she was on a lyft line and demanded an extra stop and was told he couldnt oblige. When she heard this she got angry and threatened him with a bad review...she was asked to get out and refused to do so


eh,sounds exactly like the other story...


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ooohhh he started counting, ONE!!! What happens when he counted to 3!!!? Uber driver gets a TIME OUT and a belt spanking?!!!


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

classy


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Just ordered a cam. This video proved to me the importance of having surveillance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't need a cam for what I will due to him next. Self-defense goes a long way. Just let him hit you once after each 4 blows to the face.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Everyone carry mace


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

cannonball7 said:


> If people want to categorize me, I give you permission to use the term Euro-American. I am not white.


Not specific enough with just the continents; going to need you to nail it down to specific regions.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Not specific enough with just the continents; going to need you to nail it down to specific regions.


They are specifying all blacks as African-Americans/Canadians without nailing it down to specific region. So why shouldn't all Europeans aka White ppl of Euro origins in North America, shouldn't be called Euro-Americans? Ehh..

Btw all this (Blank)-American/Canadian , is a way for those I power to keep us segregated and divides so they can do whatever crap they want to do to us, the popoulous .

I wish that the general public refrain from the words that are ahoved down our throats by the Media and their masters.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Santa said:


> They are specifying all blacks as African-Americans/Canadians without nailing it down to specific region.


They too are providing insufficient information


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

My new rule as a driver:

You rockin' a cap,
I'm taking a step back
You rockin' my cap
I unload on your ass.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing good happens after midnight I prefer to logoff after midnight...I have no issues with taking people to bars to get loaded, I just wont take them home. Don't have to worry about people puking, getting beer muscles or worse.


----------



## Holla (Feb 26, 2016)

This video is nuts.. One reason why I do not drive the graveyard shift (most of the time). I would assum he was boozed up. I knew I had to be on high alert, when I drove New Years. ( Even though..We should be on high alert all the time.) Stay safe everyone. 

I think uber should provide Uber Spray (mase) for us drivers lol. Sh!t they gave us chargers Valentines Weekend. Just saying


----------



## MISC (Nov 8, 2015)

HiFareLoRate said:


> My new rule as a driver:
> 
> You rockin' a cap,
> I'm taking a step back
> ...


How about...
"you rock my cap 
you catch a double tap cap"


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jimmy's eyes glow like a demon.


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> from facebook
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfftt... That is nothing. I have to deal with much more worse passengers every week.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Modern-Day-Slavery said:


> Pfftt... That is nothing. I have to deal with much more worse passengers every week.


People do more than punching you every week?


----------



## Modern-Day-Slavery (Feb 22, 2016)

On Saturday I had woman putting pictures of her boyfriends Peni5 piercing in my face and a guy shaking my seat to his horrible music. Last year I had someone blindfold me as I was driving - he was sitting behind me and holding his hands over my eyes. I used to report things to Uber but they do just about nothing. They send me a generic response. Best thing is just to avoid drunk people.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

I hate seeing these things but when you drive late nights for bottom barrel rates the drunks have no respect for you.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> I hate seeing these things but when you drive late nights for bottom barrel rates the drunks have no respect for you.


if you gonna drive for bottom barrel rates, I would never do late night/drunk hours
I do it for surge rides only


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

****in Jimmy. You know, I have no idea what Jimmy cracked corn means but I've got to believe it speaks to the darkest impulses of our nature.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

HiFareLoRate said:


> My new rule as a driver:
> 
> You rockin' a cap,
> I'm taking a step back
> ...


You know is not if but when 
Please share the video


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mjuber said:


> Nothing good happens after midnight I prefer to logoff after midnight...I have no issues with taking people to bars to get loaded, I just wont take them home. Don't have to worry about people puking, getting beer muscles or worse.


Bingo!!! Use your brain my friend. The Jimmy's of the world are out there. Only real solution avoid them. Or pick jimmy up and deal with him. You will not pick up a saint from a bar



Bart McCoy said:


> if you gonna drive for bottom barrel rates, I would never do late night/drunk hours
> I do it for surge rides only


Not even for surge. The extra bucks get you a surge slapping



AintWorthIt said:


> I hate seeing these things but when you drive late nights for bottom barrel rates the drunks have no respect for you.


You are correct 2 simple choices
1 pick up the drunk & roll with the punches
2 don't pick up drunks

Maybe Sunday morning church is a better option , Grammy needs a ride


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

Not even for surge. The extra bucks get you a surge slapping







LOL


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Happened in Augusta, Georgia. Driver was an Uber with almost 3,000 trips. Won't be able to hit that milestone since he will likely be deactivated for using mace to defend himself.

http://www.wrdw.com/home/headlines/...er-in-Augusta-370438431.html?device=phone&c=y


----------



## DSLRreel (Jan 28, 2016)

Is this on YouTube or any other video site? I don't use Facebook.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

DSLRreel said:


> Is this on YouTube or any other video site? I don't use Facebook.


There's a video in above link.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Jimmy dropped his hat, that Uber driver should go back and return it LOL


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> if you gonna drive for bottom barrel rates, I would never do late night/drunk hours
> I do it for surge rides only


Aren't you the guy that was telling us we are all bad drivers for screening shitty trips and working the guaranteed minimums?? LOL


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Aren't you the guy that was telling us we are all bad drivers for screening shitty trips and working the guaranteed minimums?? LOL


Yes 
It's the uber effect


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> Aren't you the guy that was telling us we are all bad drivers for screening shitty trips and working the guaranteed minimums?? LOL


um, no. What are you talking about? Plus what does that have to do with surge rides? They pay more


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


>


Everytime I order a hamburger i think of this scene.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Attacks like this make me angry. I've been there, trying to make a living. Really have to be on high allert that time of day.

First off, 2 passengers go in back seat. Luckily female pax sided with driver. Had the male pax been up front this would have been worse.
Pax get kicked out whenever they get insertive. This video is why.
Personally, I would have used a differnt method of self defence. There was no reason to take that many hits. Fleeing may have been an option too. Keys, phone, out the door.
Forget mace or taser, what about a philips screwdriver? A jab or two to the face might stop an attacker like this. Its not a weapon 

Then I saw the article at http://augustacrime.com/video-augusta-uber-driver-assaulted-by-drunk-passenger/ The pax was sooo drunk that it took *15 minutes* to load him in the car. WTF. Driver had it coming. Really if someone has to explain to you why you DO NOT take those pax, you had it coming.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Attacks like this make me angry. I've been there, trying to make a living. Really have to be on high allert that time of day.
> 
> First off, 2 passengers go in back seat. Luckily female pax sided with driver. Had the male pax been up front this would have been worse.
> Pax get kicked out whenever they get insertive. This video is why.
> ...


Post that Phillips screwdriver defense video
You know there is a possibility of attack if you drive long enough 
P.s. Have a good lawyer on retainer


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Everytime I order a hamburger i think of this scene.


This video reminds me of Bart McCoy


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

doyousensehumor said:


> Attacks like this make me angry. I've been there, trying to make a living. Really have to be on high allert that time of day.
> 
> First off, 2 passengers go in back seat. Luckily female pax sided with driver. Had the male pax been up front this would have been worse.
> Pax get kicked out whenever they get insertive. This video is why.
> ...


Using too much force can get you in trouble. You want to hurt him enough to leave you alone but not so much that you seriously hurt him.

A 4 D cell mag flash light would work better. When I repoed cars I would jam it between front seat and console. As soon as I opened the truck door it was in my right hand, always.

In a car situation you could easily grab it and swing back a couple times.


----------



## Lyftonly (Nov 12, 2015)

Dam I would of killed that dude.


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

3 or 4D Maglite I agree with wholeheartedly. Biggest thing to remember is that you should exert enough defensive force to stop the threat< Once the offensive party is no longer a threat / danger to you, then you need to stop and flee to safety and inform the police. If this was a physical altercation always do a quick sweep of your own person. People that are shot or knived can go for quite some time before they are even aware they were injured. Follow those rules and you should be fine. But going overboard, kick him when he/she is down, smacking someone in the head when they are down or walking away from you, and you have now become the criminal. addendum: Notice how that Police Officer is holding his flashlight? I do recommend you get into the practice of that. It gives you better control of the light putting it ready to go down in a striking motion. Something to think about.
















Be smart, not on the news as a dummy being sued for $100K and awaiting assault and battery charges in jail Its a messed up world and that could easily happen to you.

What every UBER driver needs to be as safe as they can and be well prepared (IMHO)
1. Dashcam with Front and Rear Cams. Quality unit, not the $19.99 job (but if thats all you can afford, better then nothing I will add)
My DashCAM is the ThinkWare X500 and I highly recommend it. Front and Rear CAMS, GPS this feature is great, my recorded videos actually have the GPS Map following my route in synch with the video, Parking Lot Feature (someone hits you parked starts recording) I bought my version from SAMS Club for $199 with included Hi-Speed UH-1 Class 32GB Mem Card, Rear CAM included. Be careful, it is also sold without card, smaller card or NO Rear Cam. There is a guy on You Tube that really does a great unbiased dash cam reviews. His channel is named TECHMOAN and he usually buys his OWN review units and I like that. No favoritism CLICK HERE for Techmoan

2. Brand Name Pepper Spray with comfortable holder and easy to release. I personally like the brand INFERNO made by Cold Steel but also like SABRE-RED and RUGER. Watch some videos how to deploy it correctly and do a few dry runs. NEVER TEST SPRAY I do like the format of INFERNOs size below. It has a nice size to grab and hold on to as well and carries a nice sizeable quantity of content. This is a 2.5oz size and should run about $12.00. Like anything, I would rather have too much, than too little.
.









3. Always carry a spare Ignition Key on your body. A Drunk pax may grab your key and flee, or just throw in the woods leaving you stranded. ADD ON remember that your keys can be a ad- hoc weapon in a pinch. Grab the keys in the palm of your hands so that one is sticking through your fingers and it makes a great thrust and/or swiping device. Something I read about once 

4. Some type of heavy device that can be used as a club or a defensive weapon. I do like the 3 and 4 Cell Maglites as if the incident ever went to court "It was just my flashlight!" There are smaller flashlights that are labeled "Tactical" that have a scalloped bezel around the lens, allowing you to push into a pax face and then turn to cause more pain and damage. I have mixed emotions on that. Usually a smaller flashlight making close in contact important. And may just get your attacker madder.

Other item:
I see TASER mentioned allot on forums. Remember, a real TASER made by TASER International starts at $300 for the TASER C2. (comes in other colors then pink  )








I have one, had before I even heard of UBER. You have ONE SHOT and you better get it right. All C2s come with a Built in Laser sighting system which does help allot, for aiming and as a deterrent. You can also buy extra cartridges, they are 2 for $70 last
I checked. Trying to swap them in the heat of a confrontation is not that easy. If you miss, you then have the ability to use it as a STUN GUN (Press trigger sparks fly and you must touch on exposed skin for effect. Do your research before buying one. The $9.99 and up Flashlights that have a stun device built in or also mentioned allot (as well as the Palm Sized Stun Devices that range from $10 and can go to $75 or so. (Commonly called TASER and they are not). It takes allot to stop a really pissed off drunk or drugged out person. Making them mad will do you no good. Sure there are videos on YouTube where some guy was at a party with a few beers and decides to get stunned and he says it hurts, but that is a controlled situation. Not you fighting a guy on the street or behind you in backseat of a vehicle.

Hope this helps. Some how I got on a roll here LOL Just remember, how you choose to protect yourself is up to you. Make sure you check your local laws and regulations.
And remember, UBER has a definite no weapons allowed policy. As soon as you bring out a device that can be defined as a weapon, could be immediate grounds for being deactivated.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

BEST DASH CAM ON THE MARKET.. FITS RIGHT OVER YOUR EXISTING REAR VIEW MIRROR, CLIPS ON AND HAS FRONT AND REAR (INTERIOR) CAMERA. GOOD LUCK.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

James Vautaw was arrested and charged with simple battery for attacking an Uber driver after leaving a bar. He bonded out of Columbia County Detention Center that morning.

Captain Askew told us Uber rides are the new thing, probably because rides can be scheduled through a cell phone application. He said the company takes steps to let riders know who their driver is, but there's no way for the drivers to know what kind of passenger is in their car.

http://wjbf.com/2016/02/29/uber-driver-attacked-taking-intoxicated-man-home/


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

UberGNVPartner said:


> Do you know the camera make and model? I have a dashcam facing front of car but can't find a decent low light in-car cam.


You should look up the Blackvue DR650 2 CH IR. It's a 2 channel camera that can rotate 360 degrees and the back camera has infrared, so it actually records as normal during the day and infrared when dark.


----------



## metal_orion (May 14, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bingo!!! Use your brain my friend. The Jimmy's of the world are out there. Only real solution avoid them. Or pick jimmy up and deal with him. You will not pick up a saint from a bar
> 
> Not even for surge. The extra bucks get you a surge slapping
> 
> ...


That reminds me that after I've had a bad experience with drunks at midnight I decided as a rule not to ever pick up drunks at the bar area where most of the douchbags hang out. But one day I was feeling a bit anxious because I hadn't made any money so I decided to break it I thought maybe it wasn't gonna be bad, so when I approach to pick up this couple I see them both drunk and swaying walking towards my car. And I thought Nope and just cancelled in front of them no need to exchange words or opening my window and drove away. I will stick with rule number 2.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

metal_orion said:


> That reminds me that after I've had a bad experience with drunks at midnight I decided as a rule not to ever pick up drunks at the bar area where most of the douchbags hang out. But one day I was feeling a bit anxious because I hadn't made any money so I decided to break it I thought maybe it wasn't gonna be bad, so when I approach to pick up this couple I see them both drunk and swaying walking towards my car. And I thought Nope and just cancelled in front of them no need to exchange words or opening my window and drove away. I will stick with rule number 2.


Pragmatic Aproach is the only way 
Kudos!


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

McLovin said:


> It's the new uber tip. Two rights and a left.


Ahhhhhahahahaha.

You're right...this is our risk! For cent an hour!! And if you accept a tip...you get an email from Uber!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Santa said:


> Time to invest in a Taser.


I keep a C2 Taser. I would have darted that one in the face. 
The C2 has a 30 second shock cycle instead of the 5 second X25 the cops use. 
The idea is to let the civilians have a chance to run away while the crook fries like eggs. 
Taser Intl will give you a new C2 if you file a police report.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Ha 


McLovin said:


> It's the new uber tip. Two rights and a left.


ha too funny and rightly true. Uber encourages this behavior. Who wants to bet that guy is still an active rider?


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Santa said:


> Time to invest in a Taser.


Or pepper spray.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

I don


sicky said:


> Does anybody know the background to why this passenger was so angry? It appears that the driver brought him to the correct destination, but possibly didn't stop quickly enough.
> 
> However, there was clearly some sort of verbal altercation before the actual violence. I would love to see that part of the video to have a clearer picture of this incident.


I dont interpret it that way. This guy appears to be drunk out of his mind and the female rider keeps shaming him for his behavior. Drunk people have hard times with directions.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Lnsky said:


> Or pepper spray.


If you spray that thing inside your car, you won't be able to drive till the effect is gone. If you've a cloth interior then it's even worse.

The zap of the taser will make a lot of ppl pee in their pants.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Santa said:


> If you spray that thing inside your car, you won't be able to drive till the effect is gone. If you've a cloth interior then it's even worse.
> 
> The zap of the taser will make a lot of ppl pee in their pants.


Tazers are illegal in my state and I don't want people peeing. I have leather and I'm very aware that I also feel the effects of the spray in my cabin. It's a last ditch effort. I believe a lot of drivers are now carrying guns in my state. A few passengers asked me if I was and I wouldn't answer. That's before I quit driving.

Passenger expectations don't match with the new reality of the rates. People getting upset because I was listening to NPR or whatever. If I can't multitask then why is driving worth it at those rates and no you aren't plugging your music into my car for $3 and 20 minutes of my time.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I had one super drunk that refused to get out of the car one night at his apartment. 
He was riding with two other guys that were much closer to sober. They had to drag his ass out of my car while the guy was screaming "This ain't it" over and over. 

No more late, late nights for me. Midnight is about it most nights.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I had one super drunk that refused to get out of the car one night at his apartment.
> He was riding with two other guys that were much closer to sober. They had to drag his ass out of my car while the guy was screaming "This ain't it" over and over.
> 
> No more late, late nights for me. Midnight is about it most nights.


Lol, 'This ain't it'.


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

Picking up the drunks is part of our job. MADD appreciates Uber and other rideshares. We get compensated very well for it. In many cases when the bars let out Uber surges to 2x, 3x and 4x the regular rates. Have bad things happened....yes. But 95% of the drunk trips are uneventful. Sometimes they yell, once a girl threw up, girls and guy have made passes at me, and one guy just kept using the N word all the way home.

Before you put a camera in your car and start recording people you better check your local or state laws. In many states it is illegal to record video and conversations without the consent of the passenger. I don't think anyone has the right to take videos of drunk people and post them online. That can cost people their reputations and their jobs. Suppose you record a guy drunk with a girlfriend..post it online...the wife finds out and that ends in a divorce.

My point is we should do our JOB and get people SAFELY home. Every Uber that takes someone drunk home is another drunk driver and DUI avoided.

If you are worried about your personal safety, then you might want to consider driving daytime hours or doing something else. If you have an ethical problem about the way people act when they drink then Uber is probably not the right job for you.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Picking up the drunks is part of our job. MADD appreciates Uber and other rideshares. We get compensated very well for it. In many cases when the bars let out Uber surges to 2x, 3x and 4x the regular rates. Have bad things happened....yes. But 95% of the drunk trips are uneventful. Sometimes they yell, once a girl threw up, girls and guy have made passes at me, and one guy just kept using the N word all the way home.
> 
> Before you put a camera in your car and start recording people you better check your local or state laws. In many states it is illegal to record video and conversations without the consent of the passenger. I don't think anyone has the right to take videos of drunk people and post them online. That can cost people their reputations and their jobs. Suppose you record a guy drunk with a girlfriend..post it online...the wife finds out and that ends in a divorce.
> 
> ...


Plants need watering again...


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> Picking up the drunks is part of our job. MADD appreciates Uber and other rideshares. We get compensated very well for it. In many cases when the bars let out Uber surges to 2x, 3x and 4x the regular rates. Have bad things happened....yes. But 95% of the drunk trips are uneventful. Sometimes they yell, once a girl threw up, girls and guy have made passes at me, and one guy just kept using the N word all the way home.
> 
> Before you put a camera in your car and start recording people you better check your local or state laws. In many states it is illegal to record video and conversations without the consent of the passenger. I don't think anyone has the right to take videos of drunk people and post them online. That can cost people their reputations and their jobs. Suppose you record a guy drunk with a girlfriend..post it online...the wife finds out and that ends in a divorce.
> 
> ...


Wait until you get put in a headlock at 65mph on I-5. Your tune will change. 
As far as cameras, there is no expectation of privacy in a TNC car in my state. Record away without fear.


----------



## Klecko (Jul 31, 2014)

Uber is going to deactivate this driver cause he hit the passenger's knuckles with his neck.


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I'd have knocked jimmy's last tooth out!


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Wait until you get put in a headlock at 65mph on I-5. Your tune will change.
> As far as cameras, there is no expectation of privacy in a TNC car in my state. Record away without fear.


Uber is doing 2 million rides per day. How many of these rides are ending with a confrontation? Maybe a handful. I will take my chances with blind faith that I don't end up with crazy passengers in my car that want to do me harm. You got a much better chance of getting into a car wreck or a deer hitting your car or hitting a pedestrian or getting a speeding ticket.

I hope Uber comes out with a policy that states that drivers are not permitted to record their passengers. I have no issue with a dashcam facing outward in case you are involved in a traffic accident. But I do have an issue with pointing a camera at people you don't even know without their consent and recording them. They could be drunk and say things that they don't mean.


----------



## McLovin (Dec 7, 2015)

DelaJoe said:


> But I do have an issue with pointing a camera at people you don't even know without their consent and recording them. They could be drunk and say things that they don't mean.


This is, quite frankly, the dumbest thing I've ever read on this forum. A dashcam could save your life in more ways than one. Besides being a deterrent, it could also bring your assailant or accuser to justice.

What is your issue, do you have a habit of saying things you don't mean? You of all people should have one. At least it will be in the proper context.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> View attachment 30590


sweet
except its costs most Uber drivers week or more profit pay to get one
keyword profit.....


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> sweet
> except its costs most Uber drivers week or more profit pay to get one
> keyword profit.....


I didn't buy mine for Uber. I bought a couple a few years before Uber at CES. 
They had them for $200 each for members. I got one for the ol' lady, next year I picked up one for myself. We bought enough cartridges to shoot them several times each at the Taser mylar target.

We had it set up in the garage, and the cops showed up after the neighbors called. 
The cops loved the c-2. They are legal in CA, and most other states.


----------

